# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  ringneck

## ringneck

Γεια σας παιδιά
σε 2-3 μέρες θα υιοθετήσω έναν 2.5 ετών ringneck αρσενικό
απ οσο ξέρω ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτητης δεν είχε ασχοληθεί καθόλου μαζί του (ούτε από το χέρι του δεν έτρωγε) !θα είναι δύσκολο να εξημερωθεί αυτό το πλασματάκι? έχω ελπίδες να γίνουμε "φίλοι?
υπάρχει περίπτωση να πει καμια λεξούλα?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Σπυρο. 

Εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας. 

Με το καλο να το δεχτεις το φιλαρακι σου!!! 

Τα παντα ειναι πιθανα. θα ειναι δυσκολο! θα θελει υπομονη και πολυ προσπαθεια, αλλα γινεται. 

Παρακατω σου παραθετω μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα. 

(1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) 
(2) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(3) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ 
(4) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(5) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(6) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(8) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(9) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(10) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(11) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(12) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! 
(13) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(14) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(15) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους.
(16) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(17)  Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Με πολύ (πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ όμως...) υπομονή και καλή διάθεση από πλευράς σου ίσως καταφέρεις κάποια πράγματα...
Βέβαια το πουλάκι είναι αρκετά μεγάλο σε ηλικία, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις....

Δες το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει για τα δικά μου ρίνγκνεκ: *Ringnecks: Προσπάθεια κοινωνικοποίησης-εξημέρωσης*Με την μικρή που τώρα είναι 1 έτους έχουμε κάνει τρομερή πρόοδο!

----------


## ringneck

ευχάριστω για τις απάντησεις παιδιά^^!!!
ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά με την υοθεσία
 γιατι μάλλον βρέθηκε αγοραστής+ δεν θα τ πάρω εγώ..

παρόλα αυτά επειδή το είχα πάρει πολύ θερμά
σε περίπτωση που τελικά πωληθεί + δηλαδη το πάρω εγώ
σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω 1...

********************************

----------


## ringneck

γεια σας  παιδιά!! έχω πολύ ευχάριστα+δυσάρεστα νέα...

τελικά το πουλάκι ήρθε σπίτι!!!
είναι αρκετά κινητικός δεν χτυπιέται στ κλουβί όταν πλησιάζω 
έφαγε λίγο κιόλας μπροστά μου
και βγάζει και κάποιες κραυγές προς το παρόν! όχι πολλές..
του έβαλα και ένα καθρεφτάκι έχει ξετρελαθεί :Big Grin: 
είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος..

τώρα τα αρνητικά...!

είναι η εποχή που ξεπουπουλιάζονται?ποσο κρατάει αυτό?
το παιδί που μου το έδωσε μου είπε ότι αλλάζει πούπουλα και δεν είναι τιποτα..δεν το έχω δει καθόλου να τρώγεται(ψiρες)
αλλα το στερνο του είναι ξεπουπουλιασμένο δεν είναι πράσινο αλλα γκριζωπό... έχει πούπουλα  αλλα είναι σαν δε ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω πάντως φαίνεται ότι έχει μπάλωμα...
χρειάζεται να του προσθέσω κάτι στη διατροφή του? βιταμίνες η τίποτα τέτοιο για το φτέρωμα του?

----------


## stephan

To καθρεφτάκι βγάλε το, είναι εντελώς άχρηστο και επηρεάζει αρνητικά την ψυχολογία των παπαγάλων.
Τώρα για τα πούπουλα υπάρχουν τρεις πιθανότητες: 
1) Σε φυσιολογική κατάσταση τα πουλιά περνάν αυτό που λέμε πτεροροία(δηλ. αλλαγή του φτερώματος) μια φορά το χρόνο, την περίοδο αυτή ενισχύουμε την διατροφή τους με επιπλέον αυγό κυρίως και έτσι *δεν* εμφανίζονται κενά στο σύνολο του φτερώματος .
2) Μπορεί ο παπαγάλος σου να έχει κάποια δερματική πάθηση και να χρειαστεί ιατρική αντιμετώπιση.
3) Μπορεί να είναι απλά ταλαιπωρημένος απο την διαδρομή αν αυτή δεν έγινε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.
4) Μπορεί να τα βγάζει απο μόνος του κάτι που δείχνει πρόβλημα στην ψυχολογία του.

Ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία του οπού να φαίνεται καθαρά το φτέρωμα του και παρατήρησε τη συμπεριφορά του ώστε να συμπεράνουμε αν είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι.

----------


## ringneck

sorry παιδιά αλλα δ έχω προλάβει να ανεβάσω photo με το φτέρωμα του,,, τις επόμενες μέρες θα το κάνω...
έχει αρχίσει+τρώει πρασινaδες+μερικά φρούτα είναι πολύ κινητικός+δ βάζει γλώσσα μέσα του επίσησ έχω προσθέσει στο διαιτολόγιο του αβγοτροφη+"ΠΤΕΡΟΦΕΡΜ" TAFARM
απότι παρατήρησα περιποιείται το φτέρωμα του! από ουρα+φτερά δ λίπη κανένα πούπουλο
αλλα από το κορμό του μπρός πίσω λείπουν! επίσησ είδα ότι τα πούπουλα που πέφτουν δ είναι βγαλμένα από τη ριζα...από τι μέρα που τον έχω αναλάβει δ έχει χάσει πολλά...
για να σας δώσω μια ιδέα πως είναι περίπου μέχρι να ανεβάσω photo..είναι σαν να λίπη το κομμάτι του πούπουλου που έχει χρώμα+αφήνει το υπόλοιπο p είναι γκρίζο...


συγγνώμη για το οr8ογραφικα αλλα χρησιμοποιώ μετατροπέα από greeklish..

----------


## ringneck

γεια σας παίδες
 έχουν περάσεις σχεδόν 3 βδομάδες+θέλω να σας πω τα νέα μου + τι πρόοδο p έχουμε κάνει...

το πουλάκι έχει αρχίσει+ τρώει από το χέρι μου μήλο/αχλάδι/φιστίκια/κεχρί/αγγούρι/κολοκύθι
(+μέσα από τα κάγκελα +όταν βάζw χέρι μέσα στο κλουβι )
όταν έχω ανοιχτή τη παλάμη είναι πολύ διστακτικός αλλα 1-2 φορες έχει πάρει :Happy: 

τις τελευταίες μέρες t άφηνα + τη πόρτα του κλουβιού ανοιχτή..χτες βγήκε λίγο από μονος του στη κορυφή του κλουβιού
+ σήμερα ήταν από το πρωί μέχρι 4-5 το απόγευμα έξω :Happy: 
+έξω από t κλουβί όταν παw να του δώσω κάποιο φρούτο πλησιάζει από μονος του για να t πάρει!!

επίσης ξεκίνησε να τσιμπάει+το soupiokokalo που δ t ακούμπαγε καθόλου τις πρώτες μέρες..

 σχετικά με το φτέρομα του τελικά το πουλάκι τα έκοβε!!
αρκετές φορες όταν περιποιείται το φτέρομα του άκου 1 "kλατς" +βλέπω το πούπουλο να πέφτει..
+όπως σας έχω ξαναγράψει τα πούπουλα που βρίσκω δεν είναι βγαλμένα από τη ριζα αλλα κομμένα..(0-5 τη μέρα)

οι κουτσουλιές του είναι σχηματισμένες αλλα έχουν σκούρο πράσινο χρώμα όχι καφέ..πιστεύω είναι θέμα διατροφής

επίσης ήδη έχω αρχίσει + ψάχνω για θηλυκό gt κάπου διάβασα ότι ίσος το μάδημα οφείλεται στο ότι θέλει ταίρι
+εκτος από αυτό επειδή είναι μαρκέτα μεγάλο σ ηλικία δ πιστεύω ότι θα καταφέρω να το εξημερώσω τόσο ώστε να δέχεται χαdάκια 
κτλ οποτε η παρέα από 1ακόμα θα του έκανε καλο...

YΓ:είμαι απαράδεκτος με το θέμα τις photo αλλα από τι στιγμή που δ κάθεται να το πιάσω δ θέλω να το πιέσω
επίση μήπως ξέρει κάποιος κανένα καλο ptiniatro στη πάτρα? gt σ όλα τα petshop που ρώτησα δεν...
φαντάζομαι το μέλλον αυτwν τwν ζωων αν τους τύχη kt...

----------


## ringneck

να προσθέσω ότι το "ΠΤΕΡΟΦΕΡΜ" TAFARM το σταμάτησα gt μάλλον απευθύνεται σε φυσιολογική πτερορoια οποτε mou φαίνεται περιττό η να t συνεχίσω? 10 μέρες του το έδινα

----------


## ringneck

εδώ είναι μια  με το φτέρωμα του
θα ανεβάσω + με κουτσουλιές σύντομα

----------


## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά
ήθελα να σας πω τα νέα μου...

γενικά δεν έχουμε κάνει κάποια πρόοδο
ακόμα τρώει από το χέρι μου αλλα
 όταν είναι ανοιχτή η παλάμη μού με τροφή δεν...(δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα γιατί 
                                                                  αφού γενικά τρώει που κολλάει?)

σχετικά με το μάδημα
θα έλεγα ότι σχεδόν έχει σταματήσει!!!!!!
παρατήρησα ότι όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί δεν τα κόβει
+έτσι η πόρτα του είναι ανοιχτή 24/24
έχει κάνει κάποιες ανιχνευτικές πτήσης στο χορό κοντά στο κλουβί +στ γραφείο μου όπου είναι τα λαχανικα του...

επίση σύντομα θα έχω στο σπίτι άλλο 1 παπαγάλο(ίδια ράτσα) για να κάνουνε παρέα τις ώρες που είμαι στη δουλειά..

προσπαθώ να βρω θηλυκό με τι λογική ότι θα τα βρούνε καλύτερα
αν τελικά είναι αρσενικό θα υπάρχει θέμα?θα τον δει σαν να διεκδικεί το χορό του?

τι πιστεύετε εσείς?θα του έκανε καλο 1 φιλαράκι του είδους του?

----------


## e2014

σπυρο ειναι πολυ ομορφο το παπαγαλακι σου,να το χαιρεσαι!!!! για το θεμα της παρεας,θα σου απαντισει καποιο εμπειρο στη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα μελος,αν θα υπαρχει θεμα σε περιπτωση του ιδιου φυλου,αλλα γενικα εγω ειμαι υπερ του να εχουν παρεα....

----------


## Giorgekid

Κι εγω υπερ να εχει παρε με την παρατηρηση!!!!!οτι η πορτα θα ειναι ανοιχτη ΜΟΝΟ οταν εχυ εισαι μπροστα αλλιως μπορει να παθει οτιδηποτε!και μετα οτι αντεχεις τα εξοδα και για μεγαλο κλουβι αλλα και για διατροφη κ.α.......ειναι πανω σου τωρα!!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ακριβως!!!!Και οταν αφινεις την πορτα ανοιχτη θα καλιπτεις τα παραθυρα με τις κουρτινες διοτι μπορι να νομιζει οτι ειναι ανοιχτα και να πεσει πανω με αποτελεσμα να τραυματιστει,θα καλιπτεις τα βαζα για να μην εγκλοβιστουν μεσα, κλειστά παράθυρα και αλλα τετοια επικυνδινα σημεία! Να σκέφτεσαι τον παπαγάλο σου σα μωρό!

----------


## ringneck

τελικά παιδιά  εδώ και αρκετές μέρες έχει έρθει στο σπίτι το παρεακι του νικολάκη

1υγιέστατο μπλε (δυστυχώς μεγάλο σε ηλικία 9) κοριτσάκι
η καραντίνα έχει φτάσει στη μέση αλλα δεν άντεχα άλλο και τα έβαλα διπλα διπλα χτες

από τ πρώτη στιγμή που ήρθε σπίτι δεν πιστεύω να κατάφερε κανεις να κοιμηθεί στη γειτονιά xD


αν και τους χώριζαν τα κάγκελα έπεσαν και τα πρώτα φιλάκια όταν τα έφερα κολλητά



επίσης από τ μέρα που ήρθε το κοριτσάκι ο ξεπουπουλιαρης μου 
δεν έχει ξανα κόψει ούτε 1πούπουλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ringneck

έφτιαξα και μια φωλια δεν νομίζω να τα βάλω για ζευγάρωμα από τώρα 
αλλα αφού υπήρχαν τα υλικά....διαστάσεις είναι 30x30x45 αλλα όπως είπα είναι για αργότερα

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ομορφα ......

----------


## Giorgekid

Κουκλα η "μπεμπα"!!!!οχι κοντα ομως με τον "ξεπουπουλιαρη" για τις πρωτες 30 μερες!!!καραντινα!!!!!!και να ξερεις πως οταν -με το καλο- μπουν σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση-περιοδο θα εχει μεςα στο κλουβι:σουπιοκοκκαλο-πετρα ασβεστιου-λαχανικα-φρουτα-αυγο-αυγοτροφη-και το κανονικο μιγμα σπορων....εαν θελεις καποια στιγμη την συνταγη αυγοτροφης θα σου στειλω σε π.μ. Τον συνδεσμο για την αυγοτροφη που εχει τις πιο πολλες βιταμινε και τα λιγοτερα λιπη-και ευκολη χιχιχιχιχι-για να μην χοντρηνει ο "ξεπουπουλιαρης" :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> οχι κοντα ομως με τον "ξεπουπουλιαρη" για τις πρωτες 30 μερες!!!καραντινα!!!!!!


Τώρα έχουν περάσει αρκετές ώρες μαζί... ό,τι ήταν να γίνει έγινε!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Σε ζηλευω!!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Giorgekid

Ωραια φωλια!μονο να βαλεις μια μικρη πατηθρα για να μαινουν ευκολα!ανοιγει απο πανω για επιβλεψη ?

----------


## ringneck

ναι το κομμάτι που κλείνει το πάνω μέρος θα γίνει πόρτα...

πατήθρα δεν ξέρω αν θα βάλω γιατί λογικά η είσοδος θα πάει
 κοντά σε κάποια πατήθρα του κλουβιού οποτε θα έχουν εύκολη πρόσβαση...

----------


## ringneck

όπως σας έλεγα έχει αρχίσει και "ντύνεται"  :Happy: 
 πρώτη φωτό όταν τον ανέλαβα και δεύτερη τώρα

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπραβο Σπύρο!!!πολυ μεγαλη η διαφορα!!!!!πως....τωρα που νοικοκυρευτηκε δεν πρεπει να τριγυρνάει γυμνό ύλης!!!!χαχαχαχααχχα  :Happy:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Με το καλο και καλους απογωνους!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να γεμίσει πουπουλάκιααα!!

----------


## ringneck

> Με το καλο και καλους απογωνους!!!!!!!!!



http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...642#post681642

----------


## ringneck

> όπως σας έλεγα έχει αρχίσει και "ντύνεται" 
>  πρώτη φωτό όταν τον ανέλαβα και δεύτερη τώρα



όσο περνάνε οι μέρες γίνετε όλο και πιο όμορφος ο μπαμπάκας  :Big Grin: 

το σκ θα σας βάλω νέα photo να τον καμαρώσετε και εσείς!

----------


## Efthimis98

Περιμένουμε!!  :Happy: 
Τώρα που είναι και μπαμπάκας, ποιος τον πιάνει!!  :winky:

----------


## ringneck

λοιπόν
 εδώ έχουμε το μπαμπάκα :Happy: 
η photo είναι πολύ πιο καθαρή και αν παρατηρήσετε πάμε όλο και καλύτερα 
όπως και το πίσω μέρος τ(πλάτη)έχει γεμίσει πούπουλα


διπλα του είναι το δεύτερο σε σειρά μικρό
 που με ανησύχησε 
λόγο καθυστέρησης εξερεύνησης έξω από τ φωλια... 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ringneck



----------


## Giorgekid

Το θελω αυτο το μωρο!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα........πανε  μορφο ειναι!!!!!μπαμπα ξεπουπουλιαρηηηηηη!!!!!εστρ  σες σχεδον,.........νοικοκυρευτηκε  ς καημένε!!!!χαχαχχαχαχαχα να σου ζήσουν !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανεμορφος ο μπομπιρας και ιδιος ο μπαμπας του! Να σου ζησουν τα μικρα!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα!!! Οχι μονο ο μπαμπας και ο μπομπιρας, αλλα και η μαμα με το αλλο αδερφακι ειναι εξισου ομορφα!
Να τα χαιρεσε!  :Happy: 

ΥΓ: Τρομερη βελτιωση εχει ο μπαμπας, απο οτι φενεται θα μοιαζει με κανονικο ringneck σε λιγους μηνες! Ευχαμαι τα καλυτερα!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ουαου ολα ειναι τελεια!!!Ψαχνω και εγω να βρω μικρο rigneck αλλα που;

----------


## ringneck

> 





> 








^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^παίδαρος^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## vicky_ath

Φτου φτου!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Αααα ενα ομορφο ρινγκνεκακι!!!!!!!!!! Να σου ζησει και αυτος και η μαμα ρινγκνεκ ίνα και τα πανεμορφα μωρακια!!!!!!

----------


## ringneck

καλός η κακός η εκπαίδευση στ ξεπουπουλιαρη
έφτασε στο τέρμα τς...
ο αντρακος μου πλέον έχει αφοσιωθεί στη γυναικα του
και έρχεται κοντά στα κάγκελα μονο
 αν υπάρχει κάποια λιχουδιά που του έχει λείψει...
οποτε όπως φαίνεται προς το παρόν δεν νομίζω να κάνουμε κάποιο βήμα παραπέρα!
 :sad: 



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


αντίθετα 1 καινούργιο κεφαλαιο ανοίγει με τ μικρή μου μπουμπού :Happy: 

τις τελευταίες μέρες έχουμε αρχίσει την εκπαίδευση






αλλάξαμε κλουβί για να μπορώ να την απασχολώ ανεξάρτητα από τα υπόλοιπα










κάναμε τς βόλτες μας εκτος κλουβιού...







και ξεκινήσαμε την εκπαίδευση!!!!



το ξυλάκι είναι από παστέλι 
το έξυσα να φύγουν ότι σποράκια είχαν μείνει γύρο γύρο και αφίσα μονο στ μπροστά μεριά που είχε μερικά
για να του τραβάει τ προσοχή

το κεχρί για επιβράβευση

και το "κλικερ" για να τονίζω το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα!

μέρα 1+2:
 έβαζα το ξυλάκι σε διαφορα σημεία στο κλουβί και με το που πήγαινε να τσιμπήσει τα σποράκια(στη μύτη του ξύλου)  πάταγα το "κλικερ" και μετά του έδινα μεζέ

μέρα 3:
 έκανα ότι και στην 1-2 αλλα αυτή τ φορα
έβαζα και το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί
και το ξυλάκι από πίσω ώστε να χρειαστεί να ανεβεί πάνω για να το φτάσει...
(τα σποράκια που είχαν μείνει τα ξεκόλλησε αλλα ακόμα συνεχίζει να ακολουθεί τ μύτη του ξύλου)

μέρα 4:
πάλι τα ίδια με τς προηγούμενες στην αρχή για ζέσταμα
και μετά άρχισα να βάζω το χέρι μου μπροστά στη πόρτα 
ώστε να χρειαστεί να πηδήξει από το κλαράκι στο χέρι και ταυτόχρονα στη έξοδο από το κλουβί!

μέρα 5:
πάλι τα ίδια με τις προηγούμενες αλλα αυτή τ φορα σταδιακά απομακρυνόμουν από το κλουβί(μέχρι 1-2μετρα)
ώστε να χρειαστεί να πετάξει και να προσγειωθεί πάνω μου!
επίσης τώρα σημάδευα με το ξυλάκι στα δάχτυλα ώστε να τα συνηθίσει και αυτά γιατί μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα το πήχη




τα βήματα ίσος είναι λίγο βιαστικά αλλα υπήρχε θέληση από τ μεριά τς μικρής οποτε και εγώ προχωρούσα..


τώρα συνεχίζουμε και κάνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια μέχρι να με συνηθίσει απόλυτα και να κάνουμε και καμια βόλτα στο σπίτι πάνω στο χέρι μου...


επίση κάθε φορα που ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω
από το χέρι στο ξυλάκι η από το ξυλάκι στ κλαδάκι πάλι "κλικαρw" και τς λέω "ανέβα"
μπας και συνηθίσει την εντολή και το μάθει μέχρι να φτάσω στο σημείο να βάζω δάχτυλο για να ανεβαίνει...

δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτικό υλικό από την εκπαίδευση γιατί έχει θέμα με τ κάμερα και τ κυνηγάει :Happy: 
αλλα θα προσπαθήσω τς επόμενες μέρες να βγάλω καμια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ καλά μου φαίνονται τα βήματα!!! Όσο για το αν είναι γρήγορα, νομίζω το κάθε πουλάκι έχει το δικό του χρόνο που τα δέχεται, αφού βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι είναι πρόθυμη και δεν φοβάται, καλά κάνεις και προχωράς πιστεύω!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## ringneck



----------


## ringneck

πρόοδος:

το ξυλάκι το σταματήσαμε του είναι πλέον αδιάφορο

όταν του ανοίγω τ πόρτα και βλέπει ότι σηκώνω το χέρι άμεσος έρχεται(παράλληλα του δίνω και εντολή"έλα")

σήμερα κάναμε και βόλτα το μισό σπίτι(όχι ότι είναι μεγάλο αλλα ήταν κατόρθωμα γιατί έχει 3διαφορετικους φωτισμούς και σε κάθε "σύνορο" πανικοβάλλεται ελφρος...)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

δυσκολίες:
σε κάθε προσπάθεια του "step up" δαγκώνει...
και σκέφτομαι γενικά να μην ασχοληθώ καθόλου με
άλλη εντολή εκτος του "έλα" για να ανεβαίνει η να πετάει στο χέρι μου 
τ λέτε?


αλλα χρειάζομαι μια λύση για τα δαγκώματα!
είδα video στ utube  και έλεγε όταν δαγκώνει κουνάς η στρίβεις το χέρι σου για νa χάνει την ισορροπία του 
και έτσι σιγά σιγά θα καταλάβει ότι όταν δαγκώνει...
και θα το κόψει...

έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι άλλο?




επίσης  έχει αρχίσει και αποσπάται η προσοχή του πολύ εύκολα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή πρόοδος!!  :Happy:  Μπράβο Σπύρο!! 
Εγώ λέω να ασχοληθείς με ό,τι εντολή θες, ο παπαγάλος σου είναι πολύ δεκτικός. Είναι λογικό να δαγκώνει... για να επεξεργαστεί το χέρι σου. Ένας τρόπος για να μειώσεις αυτή την συνήθεια, είναι να δίνεις να ασχολείται με κάτι κάθε φορά που πάει να το κάνει. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι το αγαπημένο του παιχνίδι όσο πλησιάζεις για να ανέβει στο χέρι σου. Αυτό μπορεί να είναι μία λιχουδιά που θέλει ώρα για να φάει, όπως π.χ μισό καρύδι ( σπασμένο στην μέση για να μπορεί να το βγάλει ) !!  :winky: 

Καλή τύχη!!

----------


## ringneck

τελικά θα τς μάθω και το "up" σαν εντολή γιατί θα με βοηθήσει αργότερα στο "wave" :Happy: 
 και ήδη από τ δεύτερη κιόλας μέρα έχει αρχίσει και το καταλάβvει(up)!!!

σχετικά με το δάγκωμα
τ φυσάω στο πρόσωπο και σταματάει
δεν δείχνει να την ενοχλεί αλλα ψάχνετε να δει από που έρχεται και σταματάει...

σήμερα είχα κατά τ διάρκεια του "μαθήματος" επισκέψεις
και δοκίμασα να δω αν θα είναι το ίδιο δεκτική...
αποτέλεσμα:




η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον έχει συνηθίσει σαν παρουσία
και τς έχει δώσει αρκετές φορες τροφή από τα κάγκελα
αλλα δεν περίμενα να πετάξει πάνω του αμέσως!!!!
τς επόμενες μέρες θα δοκιμάσω και με 1 άλλο φίλο μου που δεν τον έχει ξαναδεί...



επίσης έχω αρχίσει και παίζουμε με τα παιχνίδια τς για διάλυμα και για να συνηθίσει να την ακουμπάω...




- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - -


κάτι άλλο που δεν δεν είχα αναφέρει 
είναι ότι η εκπαίδευση/παιχνίδι η όπως το πει κανεις
ξεκίνησε 15'
και έχουμε φτάσει 60' και τς στιγμές που κουράζεται και αποσπάται η προσοχή τς εύκολα τν παίρνω στο χέρι
και παίζουμε με τα παιχνίια τς για διάλυμα..





υγ
στο "έλα" χρησιμοποιώ και τα 4 δάχτυλα
ενώ στο "up" τα2 οποτε να υπάρχει και οπτική διαφορα εκτος από το άκουσμα..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μου αρέσει που χρησιμοποιείς διαφορετική "χειρονομία" για τις διαφορετικές εντολές, καθώς καμιά φορά τα ζώα παρακολουθούν περισσότερο τη γλώσσα του σώματός μας, παρά το τι λέμε. Πολύ καλό!

----------


## xrisam

Μηπως να έβαζε ένα βίντεακι, πρεπει να έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον....

----------


## ringneck

δεν κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο
απλά προσπαθώ να εκμεταλλευτώ κάθε ευκαιρία για να το αγγίξω
στο σώμα στο κεφάλι κτλ

σχετικά με το παιχνίδι στα "διαλύματα"
χαζεύοντας στα ώρες είδα ότι όταν παίζουν
γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο..:






 




δηλαδή μια το τραβάει ο 1 μια ο άλλος
το κρατάει λίγο ο 1 λίγο ο άλλος
και πάλι τα ίδια...
και προσπαθώ να αντικαταστήσω τον 1 πού θα του πηγαίνει κόντρα...
οποτε "παίζουμε μαζί"


για τα δάχτυλα:
στο "up" μαζεύω όλα τα δάχτυλα εκτος από τον "δείκτη" καιτο "μέσο"

στο "έλα" όπως στην photo σε προηγούμενο post..

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

σήμερα κιόλας έφτιαξα 1 σταντ
για να το απασχολώ μονο πάνω σε αυτό
και ίσος αλλάξω και δωμάτιο γιατί
αργότερα που θα είναι και τα 2 κλουβιά μέσα δεν νομίζω να συγκεντρώνεται...



στην αρχή τ είχε πάρει για παιχνίδι
η χαρά τς ανακάλυψης...
και δεν άκουγε καθόλου..μετά όμως σιγά σιγά άρχισε να μου δίνει σημασία πάλι






γέμισα μια γλάστρα με πέτρες(όχι να γίνει πολύ βαρύ ισα ισα για να σταθεροποιηθεί το σκουπόξυλο)
και μετά το γέμισα με γύψο


ούτε πολύ χρόνο πήρε ούτε χάλασα πολλά λεφτά 
και ντάξει καλο μου φαίνεται :Happy:

----------


## ringneck

επειδή είμαστε όλο μάθημα και κουραστήκαμε και οι 2 σήμερα κάναμε μια οικογενειακή πτήση  :Big Grin: 

η μπουμπού και ο νίκος είναι συνηθισμένοι να βολτάρουν εκτος κλουβιού

αλλα η νάρα για άλλη μια φορα έμεινε πίσω..
ήθελε και αυτή να πάει κοντά και ήταν κολλημένη στα κάγκελα αλλα
δεν έκανε κίνηση να ξεπορτίσει..

----------


## ringneck

και συνεχίζουμε :Happy: 

στο "έλα" δεν πολύ ακούει τς τελευταίες μέρες
γιατί όταν έουμε απόσταση αποσπάται η προσοχή τς...
και μάλλον θα ξαναπάμε προς τα πίσω...

αντίθετα το "up" που είμαι κοντά τς είναι το καλύτερο τς!!!

ήδη έχουμε ξεκινήσει και το "γεια σου"(wave)
από τ τρίτη μέρα κιόλας κατάλαβε τ ήθελα να κάνει
και τώρα σηκώνει κατεφτιαν το πόδι

αλλα όταν απομακρύνω το δάχτυλο(για να το βγάλω σιγά σιγά) τότε πηδά στο χέρι..
αλλα που θα πάει θα το καταφέρουμε!

photos δεν έχω να σας δείξω από το τελευταίο γιατί χρησιμοποιώ και τα 2 χερια...οποτε θα κάνετε υπομονή μέχρι να το μάθει :: 
η αν τύχη να έχω επισκέψεις εκείνη την ώρα..(πάντα κάνουμε μάθημα συγκεκριμένη ώρα προς το παρόν..)

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμείς κάνουμε υπομονή, αρκεί στο τέλος να δούμε όλα τα κολπάκια να τα κάνει μαζί!!  :Happy: 
Δεν πειράζει, θα μάθει να συγκεντρώνεται!!

----------


## ringneck

συνεχίζουμε την κοινωνικοποίηση με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα...



και εδώ μερικές photo και video από το μάθημα...





δυστυχώς η γωνια λήψης δεν είναι καλή γιατί η πρωταγωνίστρια αναστατωνόταν.. :Happy: 



http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...2f1dd.mp4.html

http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...4cebf.mp4.html

----------


## ringneck

καλημέρα παιδιά!

μετά το "γεια σου"(wave) που πλέον το μάθαμε και το κάνουμε πολύ καλά 

συνεχίσαμε στο 2 κολπάκι...
το "γυρνα"(turn around)
το πήγαμε με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς γιατί δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο αλλα τελικά το καταφέραμε :Happy: 
πιστεύω σε καμια βδομάδα να το κάνουμε και αυτό πολύ καλά  :Big Grin: 

και να προχωρήσουμε στο 3 :Happy: 


videos και photos ελπίζω μέσα στην βδομάδα ν ανεβάσω..


υγ
κάποια πρόταση για το επόμενο?


σκεφτόμουνα για κάτι τέτοιο 

xaaxax πλακα κάνω

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα, Σπύρο..

Πολύ καλά ολα αυτα, με το καλό να το καμαρωσουμε και σε βιντεο.  :wink:

----------


## blackmailer

φοβερό!!! πάρα πολύ ωραία και τα βιντεάκια...η εξάσκηση θα φέρει την τελειότητα...φυσικά θέλει καθημερινά για μην τα ξεχάσει...πολύ καλή δουλειά!!

----------


## ringneck

αν και αποσυντονίστηκε με το κινητό...
δικά σας :Big Grin: 
ελπίζω όπως ηπα μέσα στη βδομάδα βδομαδα ννα καταφέρω να βγάλω καλύτερα...και να κάνουμε καλύτερα το γυρνα(turn)


"wave" 
http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...hyuxa.mp4.html

http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...03og6.mp4.html

"turn around"
http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...wztq4.mp4.html

http://s57.photobucket.com/user/spir...ro7ve.mp4.html





> υγ
> κάποια πρόταση για το επόμενο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι!!  :Happy:  Εκπληκτική δουλειά... λίγη θέληση να υπάρχει και όλα γίνονται!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σας, υπάρχει άψογη συνεργασία!!




> *3. Dance - Χορός 
> 
> Ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα και ευχάριστα κόλπα είναι ο χορός. Πολλές φορές έχουμε δει παπαγάλους να κουνάν το κεφάλι τους πάνω - κάτω με ένα διασκεδαστικό και χορευτικό τόνο. Μέσω των οπτικοακουστικών ερεθισμάτων μπορούμε να επιτεύξουμε αυτό το κόλπο. Το πρώτο βήμα που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να τοποθετήσουμε τον παπαγάλο μας στο σταντ που έχουμε ήδη αγοράσει. Δεύτερον, επιλέγουμε μία ζωντανή, ρυθμική και έντονη μουσικη. Αν ο παπαγάλος μας δεν αρχίσει να κάνει την χαρακτηριστική κίνηση του κεφαλιού, τότε είτε επιλέγουμε κάποιο άλλο κομμάτι που ίσως να τον ενθουσιάζει περισσότερο είτε ακολουθούμε άλλη μέθοδο. Κατά την διάρκεια του τραγουδιού, μέσω των οπτικών ερεθισμάτων, κουνάμε το κεφάλι μας πάνω - κάνω. Ίσως να ακούγεται παράλογο, αλλά πολλές φορές οι παπαγάλοι για να καταλάβουν και εκτελέσουν κάτι πρέπει να δεχθούν κάποιο παράδειγμα. Την ίδια μέθοδο χρησιμοποιούμε και για να τους μάθουμε να τρώνε φρούτα/ λαχανικά/ χορταρικά. Εννοείται, πως δεν θα περιμένουμε να τελειώσει το τραγούδι, αλλά θα πατάμε παύση. Μόλις τα καταφέρει και χορέψει μαζί μας, τότε τον επιβραβεύουμε με κάποια λιχουδιά. Όταν μάθει να κουνάει το κεφάλι του, τότε πριν βάλουμε το τραγούδι και αρχίσει ο "χορός", του λέμε μία συγκεκριμένη εντολή, όπως " Χόρεψε" , "Χορός" , "Dance" κ.α.
> 
> 4. Potty Train - Poop 
> 
> Ένα από τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ιδιοκτήτες εξημερωμένων παπαγάλων, είναι τα απορρίμματα τους. Με ένα λίγο πιο δύσκολο, απαιτητικό και ίσως το trick που απαιτεί την μεγαλύτερη συνέπεια και υπομονή. Πρώτον, αυτό το κόλπο δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο ήσυχο μέρος. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό το κόλπο θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε κάθε πόσα λεπτά ο παπαγάλος μας ενεργείται καθώς και κάποια συγκεκριμένα δείγματα ο παπαγάλος μας ετοιμάζεται να ανακουφιστεί. Έτσι, κάθε φορά που είναι να ενεργηθεί τον πηγαίνετε στο μέρος που θέλετε εσείς να κάνει λερώνει. Συνήθως, πριν ενεργηθούν κάνουν ένα χαρακτηριστικό κάθισμα. Πριν ενεργηθεί, θα πρέπει να του δίνετε μία συγκεκριμένη εντολή κάθε φορά. Επιβραβεύετε κάθε φορά. Σε λίγο καιρό, ο παπαγάλος θα μάθει πως όταν θέλει να ενεργηθεί θα πρέπει να ακούει την εντολή που του έχετε υποδείξει καθώς και να βρίσκετε στο σωστό μέρος. Αν συνεχίσει να ενεργείται σε άλλο μέρος, δεν τον επιβραβεύετε. Παρόλα αυτά, πολλοί εκπαιδευτές έχουν απορρίψει αυτή την εντολή, παρά την χρησιμότητα και πρακτικότητα της, υποστηρίζοντας πως πολλοί παπαγάλοι δεν θα ενεργηθούν μέχρι να ακούσουν την εντολή.
> 
> Από το άρθρο Μαθαίνοντας tricks στους παπαγάλους μας
> ...

----------


## blackmailer



----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημέρα σε όλους... Μου εφτιαξες την μέρα μιλάμε για φοβερό video.... Απίστευτη επικοινωνία!

----------


## ringneck

το πρώτο σκεφτόμουνα να το κάνω σαν "nod"
αλλα σκέφτομαι ακόμα μ τ εντολή..
και να απαντάει κουνώντας το κεφάλι "ναι"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyf5IWdeH2k



"potty train  " 
για τους λόγους π αναφέρεις και εσύ στο άρθρο δεν θέλω να μπω στη διαδικασία 

"play dead"
απίστευτο.. αλλα δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν τα πάμε καλά με την επαφή οποτε δεν θα μπορώ να την γυρνάω τούμπα..

----------


## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά!
καιρό έχω να γράψω εδώ  :: 

λοιπόν τα νέα μας ...
δυστυχώς λόγο χρόνου k υποχρεώσεων
η εκπαίδευση μ τ μπουμπούκα δεν προχώρησε όπως θα ήθελα..

είχα ξεκινήσει με τ "fetch"
 όλα πήγαιναν καλά( έτσι πίστευα τουλάχιστον..)

αλλα κάπου τ πιάσαμε λάθος k όταν της έδινα κάτι μετά απλά εκσφεντόνιζε
k έτσι σταματήσαμε να ξεχαστεί να το ξαναπάρουμε από την αρχή..

μετά αρχίσαμε το "nod"
αλλα δυστυχώς λόγο χρόνου  δεν κατάφερα να t συνεχίσω για πολύ k έτσι τ αφήσαμε k αυτό στη μέση...







ο λόγος π ήθελα να σας γράψω όμως δεν ήταν για τ πρόοδο μας στα κολπάκια..
αλλα για να σας συστήσω το νέο φτερωτό μέλος της οικογενειας!!!!!

















φαίνεται να τ αρέσει τ καινούργιο τ σπίτι είναι πολύ φλύαρος k παιχνιδιάρης!
ευτυχώς τρώει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ
k τον δέχτηκε k η μικρή μας πολύ γρήγορα!
είναι αγοράκι τ 14
όνομα ακόμα δεν έχει..

φτύστε μας μην μας ματιάσετε ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά πανέμορφος!!! Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μπλε χρώματα στα ringneck (και γενικά στα παπαγαλοειδή δηλαδή) 

Να τον χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πππωπωπωπωωπω η θηλυκιά την θυμάμαι από μωρό !
Τώρα έγινε ολόκληρη γυναίκα !!! Μπράβοο !!! 
Το αρσενικό κουκλίιι !!!!

----------


## rafa

σε ζηλευω που εχεις εξημερωσει τρια πουλακια ενω εγω δεν εχω εξημερωση ακομα τον δικο μου

----------


## ringneck

rafa το ζευγαράκι μ είναι απλά κοινωνικόποιημένο

k από τ 2 στη photo μονο τ πράσινο είναι εξημερωμένο ..
το μπλε επειδή είναι εισαγωγής k προφανώς έχει τραβήξει πολλά όπως k τ δικό σ..δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο k αν θα ημερέψει..
να φανταστείς μετά από 2 μήνες ακόμα φοβάται όταν πάω να αλλάξω τροφή/νερό κτλ(προτίμησα να πάρω από έμπορο περισσότερο για να τ προσφέρω 1 καλύτερο σπίτι...γιατί από εκτροφέα π βρήκα τα είχε σε τεράστιες κλούβες k στο δικό μ κλουβάκι λογικά θα ψυχοπλακωνόταν..)

δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζηλεύεις ούτε να απογοητεύεσαι!
η μικρή σ έχει πολλά χρονια ζωής μπροστά τς..θα σ ανταμείψει!!!

----------

